# 4th Training day.((pic heavy))



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Here are some pics of Dooney (courtesy of TrickyShepherd) in class today. 

This one is my favorite :wub:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I LOVE the first one there! I was so excited to see how that one looked on the computer! She looks like a psychotic demon dog!!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Oh yes she does.

A little advice please? How can I get her drive up for the tug? She is still more interested in going after the poor decoy than the tug toy- she won't "hold" on to the tug she bites it grabs it then drops it and goes after him again. I have a tug at home we play with- she is more interested in getting it from me and playing chase, she does love to tug with me.. The first class we did bitework in, I didn't have her crated until right when bite work started, then I crated her. They have had me crating her since then- I thinks she "burns" our before we get to bitework cuase she has a tad bit of SA and barks almost the whole time she is in the car. We just started working with an E Collar today as well.

Thanks !


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like she had a great time. Dooney looks fierce!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful! You both take some great pics.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> Beautiful! You both take some great pics.


Thanks! 

We will have much more now that I finally have another camera!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Oh yes she does.
> 
> A little advice please? How can I get her drive up for the tug? She is still more interested in going after the poor decoy than the tug toy- she won't "hold" on to the tug she bites it grabs it then drops it and goes after him again. I have a tug at home we play with- she is more interested in getting it from me and playing chase, she does love to tug with me.. The first class we did bitework in, I didn't have her crated until right when bite work started, then I crated her. They have had me crating her since then- I thinks she "burns" our before we get to bitework cuase she has a tad bit of SA and barks almost the whole time she is in the car. We just started working with an E Collar today as well.
> 
> Thanks !


After she wins the tug...cradler her by her lower chin and gently stroke her so she'll see that holding(not chewing it) is a good place to be. Only reward(let her win) if she has a deep bite on the tug~let her counter to bite deeper before you let her win. Again, cradle her, stroke her with quiet praise and then when she outs(don't make her out in conflict*) do it again, but end it before she tires of the game. 
If she is shaking or thrashing the tug, you need to calm that down...the helper work will help her transfer her drives, but working on the grips at home will help too. 

Some dogs aren't genetic calm grip/deep bite, so developing it when they are not in higher state of drive will help.
*make her platz, command the out, then if she doesn't tell her no, instead of out. You could also hold her up by her collar til she outs, but I prefer to platz....command out....reward for the out with another tug session when young. My dog outed fine til he had to really work for the sleeve, then it was higher value. The helper was/is always his focus, not the sleeve target. Some dogs could care less about a sleeve, so having the line before the helper slips is very important. Handler should be on that and never let the dog spit/ go after the helper if the sleeve is not more than a target to bite.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> After she wins the tug...cradler her by her lower chin and gently stroke her so she'll see that holding(not chewing it) is a good place to be. Only reward(let her win) if she has a deep bite on the tug~let her counter to bite deeper before you let her win. Again, cradle her, stroke her with quiet praise and then when she outs(don't make her out in conflict) do it again, but end it before she tires of the game.
> If she is shaking or thrashing the tug, you need to calm that down...the helper work will help her transfer her drives, but working on the grips at home will help too.
> 
> Some dogs aren't genetic calm grip/deep bite, so developing it when they are not in higher state of drive will help.


Great advice! Thanks! That's something we can try too!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If the dog is dropping the tug/sleeve you can try having the helper/decoy attach a line to it. Once the dog wins it keep some tension with the line and every so often make it come back to life. The dog will learn to cary it a little better until told to out. 

I hope this makes sense. It is easier to demonstrate than to describe.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> If the dog is dropping the tug/sleeve you can try having the helper/decoy attach a line to it. Once the dog wins it keep some tension with the line and every so often make it come back to life. The dog will learn to cary it a little better until told to out.
> 
> I hope this makes sense. It is easier to demonstrate than to describe.


Makes sense to me. They've been talking about trying that with Duke soon.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

This video shows a younger dog biting a pillow with a line attached to it so that the helper can keep the tension and the dog feels the need to keep a tighter grip and carry the pillow rather than drop it. 

Kato vom Empire Zwinger (no music) - Protection 4/15/2012 - YouTube


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree, they should do that from the get go if the dog isn't a man eater! 
Slipping the sleeve teaches nothing about gripping and the dog will benefit from the tension. Make them grip or counter to deeper biting/ confidence/power building when they have to fight for it....though it comes in small increments.
Outing should not be taught too soon either, I'd rather have my dog possess than spit it before I command it. Some dogs out too soon and teaching it isn't that hard once you have the fundamentals down.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> This video shows a younger dog biting a pillow with a line attached to it so that the helper can keep the tension and the dog feels the need to keep a tighter grip and carry the pillow rather than drop it.
> 
> Kato vom Empire Zwinger (no music) - Protection 4/15/2012 - YouTube


It's definitely a good idea. Duke has gotten better, he doesn't drop it like he used to. He just definitely keeps an eye on the helper at all times. But, I think they are trying something like that on a tug toy soon with Duke. I am sure they'll do it to dooney too. From what I see Wendy, that may really help her!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> This video shows a younger dog biting a pillow with a line attached to it so that the helper can keep the tension and the dog feels the need to keep a tighter grip and carry the pillow rather than drop it.
> 
> Kato vom Empire Zwinger (no music) - Protection 4/15/2012 - YouTube


Ya like that! Thanks


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden had a serious record of trashing a sleeve, pillow, or tug after a bite. After a few weeks of consistently applying that leash pressure and practicing cradling him and calming him after a grip, he's much better!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for the advice--- I will work on all of that!! you guys are so awesome!


----------

